# Scarborough 6/08/2006



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,
If anyone is interested in meeting up for a late arvo/ early eveing hit - I will be at Scraborough boat ramp around 3.30pm with a view to launch at 4.00pm.

I am looking to be out until 7.00 pm or a little later depending on how everythings going.

It all looks pretty good;

Tide 2.26 metres @ 1925

Sunset - 5.25pm

If anyone needs it, I can help with transport.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Good luck! 
Cant make it yet. Now I have car, tow bar and trailer, but trailer not rigged yet. Oh and now I come to think of it, Im working then anyhow. One of these days I will forget to go in to work.....Nuther one for the comp perhaps?

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry guys - due to personal circumstances beyond my control I am out of this one too. However will be up there on Thursday and in about 2 weeks.


----------

